# **TODAY** Tactical Combat Casualty Care Class, Worcester MA



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Extremely last minute, but there is space available if you can make it. Cheap price for a GREAT LIFESAVING CLASS! Took the same one last year, great instructors, great hands-on demos, this will provide you the skills you need to save yourself or someone else in a gunshot/trauma situation. If you can make it, DOOOO ITTTTT

http://www.eventbrite.com/e/tactical-combat-casualty-care-tccc-tickets-12205116833?aff=eorg


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

If I wasn't going to Baltimore for work, I would have done this class. AND it's now a write off for my new gig...


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Best medical class I've ever taken. Information overload, but worth it. Take this class. I hate medicine, and now I'm pondering my EMT B because of it.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

You've been exposed to more trauma based lifesaving info in 2 days, then the entire basic EMT curriculum. It's called basic for a reason, it's a good base but not practical as a standalone unless you work as one. It's like if I took an advanced shooting class, then wanted to learn more about "routine" police work by taking a criminology class. In fact, the skills in TCCC for rapid trauma assessment and management exceed what we learn in our basic class. Beyond a few basic anatomy and physiology units and a good sense of what "normal" is supposed to look like, and when things are bad...you're ahead of the game. But it is a perishable skill so keep practicing and reading!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Hush said:


> You've been exposed to more trauma based lifesaving info in 2 days, then the entire basic EMT curriculum. It's called basic for a reason, it's a good base but not practical as a standalone unless you work as one. It's like if I took an advanced shooting class, then wanted to learn more about "routine" police work by taking a criminology class. In fact, the skills in TCCC for rapid trauma assessment and management exceed what we learn in our basic class. Beyond a few basic anatomy and physiology units and a good sense of what "normal" is supposed to look like, and when things are bad...you're ahead of the game. But it is a perishable skill so keep practicing and reading!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do understand that, it's a strong possibility that work could pay for it... and you know... because resume.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> Best medical class I've ever taken. Information overload, but worth it. Take this class. I hate medicine, and now I'm pondering my EMT B because of it.


TCCC was great but honestly the best tactical medicine program I've ever been too (I've attended 4 including TCCC) is CONTOMS. 56 hours of training, covers all the principles of TCCC as well as other things such as medical threat assessment, remote patient assessment, tactical team movement, and a whole bunch of other topics. TCCC is a great start but it's just the tip of the iceberg when you're talking about tactical emergency medical support.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Of course CONTOMS blows it away. They instructors have done that too, and said the same thing, but I'm not high speed enough of an operator to get in according to them. I'm just a pseudo operator.


----------

